# New 2018 Rogue, problem with USB music



## hymie (Apr 2, 2018)

Greetings all.

My wife just replaced her 2017 Nissan Rogue S with a 2018 Nissan Rogue SV, and we're still learning all of the features and fun.

We've run into a problem with the radio and USB. She has a flash drive with a bunch of songs on it. The songs are categorized into a directory structure : /genre/artist/song

However, every time she plugs in the USB drive, whether "Repeat" is on or not, whether "Random" is on or not, it always plays the same (scrambled) set of songs in the same order. By "scrambled", I mean the selection crosses artists and genres. It sounds like a standard "random" playlist ... but it's always the same exact playlist, even when "Random" is turned off.

The drive worked fine (played random songs) in her older 2017 Rogue, and it works correctly in my car. But as soon as it plugs into her car, we get the same songs in the same order.

I can't figure out what, if anything, I did to cause this. If anybody has seen similar behavior and knows how to undo it, I would really appreciate it.

--hymie!


----------



## ybezpvsn (Sep 25, 2018)

Had same problem with my 2018 Rogue. Once a random sequence of songs was selected it would never change. Everytime I started car it would start over with the same song and proceed thru the same sequence again. Also had problem with audio system not recognizing Folder option on the audio screen when selecting Repeat options. "Folder" would never light up. At that time I had about 250 Folders on a 16GB USB stick . After trying different USB sticks with same results I went back to my original USB stick and changed folder structure to put all 250 folders as subfolders under one common base folder. For some reason everything works like expected now. "Folder" option comes on for repeat selection on the main audio screen and random sequence of songs is truly random and changes, with no omitted songs and no starting over when starting car. Still not sure why this worked but glad it did.


----------

